# Need ADVICE!!!! My first heat transfer order! But it's on a "lined" dri-fit style polyester Polo.



## Qminati (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh and its burgundy... 

im a little intimidated. I've been doing DTG but have never done a heat transfer order but don't want to turn this down. I searched around but don't know the term for the dri fit polo's that have the "line" texture horizontally throughout the whole shirt.

What kind of heat transfer should i get a quote for? It's a simple one color front and back, the customers providing the shirts. Yellow print on burgundy shirt.

Help a newbie out? What should i be careful for? Is there a "go to" place for these kinds of transfers? I know to use light pressure. Any help will be appreciated thank you.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Sounds like it should be embriodery ..


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

binki said:


> Sounds like it should be embriodery ..


Agreed. Is there a reason you are doing ink on a polo? Most polo shirts are embroidered. An printed polo just looks cheap if you ask me.


----------



## Qminati (Jun 3, 2014)

you guys are right.... i'll turn down the job and tell him to find an embroider... it is what it is...


----------

